# "mailto" meldet bei Outlook: "Keine digitale Signatur"



## xkoy (8. März 2010)

Morgen,

habe hier ein kleines Problem, hoffe bin hier richtig.
haben eine Page fertig gebaut / Typo3.

Da ist unter Kontakt, eine normale eMail drinnen, mit Mailto.

Nun schreibt uns der Kunde, das sowas ja garnicht geht, und regt sich halt total auf.

bei Ihm auf "Windows 7" popt dann ein Fenster auf sobald er auf die Email klick.

Vonwegen "Keine digitale Signatur", man beachte den Install Pfad seinen "AKTEULLEN" Programms, OFFICE 97.

Was kann man tun um Ihn zu beruhigen ?

PS.: Er hat uns sogar schon beschimpft das "Wir mit unseren Exoten" (Mac pro, iMac) arbeiten... und Photoshop sowieso total umsonnst wäre 

Vielleicht hat jemand eine Idee.

DANKE


----------



## Maik (8. März 2010)

Moin,

und was hat diese Outlook-Meldung mit der Formatierungssprache CSS zu tun? 

Ich bring deine Frage mal besser im Forenbereich für "Office-Awendungen" unter.

mfg Maik


----------



## Leola13 (8. März 2010)

Hai,

das scheint doch eine Meldung der Win 7 internen Firewall zu sein, die davor warnt ein Programm (Explorer) zu verlassen und ein anderes (Outlook) zu öffnen.

Lösung : 

- Einstellung der Firewall ändern (oder abschalten  )
- den Haken auf nicht wieder nachfragen setzten

Wie man das einem Nutzer (Kunden) beibringt der, wie es sich anhört, überhaupt keine Ahnung hat, bleibt dir überlassen.

Ciao Stefan

PS : Es scheint so zu sein als ob nicht die Einstellung der Firewall, sondern die des IE 7 oder 8 daran schuld ist.


----------



## xkoy (8. März 2010)

Hey,

ja genau darum eghts ja, dachte man kann das irgendwie "Codemäsig" lösen. 

Weil der Kunde total stress macht und nich zahlen will....

Vielleicht liegts aber auch nur an dem Retro 97 Office 

Vielleicht könnte mal jemand der WINDOWS 7 und Thunderbird, Outlook oder anderes EMail hat mal testen:

http://haapo.dyndns.org/index.php?id=106

Danke euch !


----------

